
Twitter Data Science Interview Questions – Acing the AI Interview - vimarshk
https://medium.com/acing-ai/twitter-data-science-interview-questions-acing-the-ai-interview-f8204a97159f
======
minimaxir
These aren't AI questions, and I'd argue that many of them aren't even Data
Science questions and more Data Engineering instead.

The large number of posts you've been making that repost content from
Glassdoor (against their ToS) aren't helpful unless you offer a strong value-
add (e.g. _answers_ to these questions).

~~~
rococode
I agree, the only question that seems possibly AI-related is the
recommendation algorithm question. The rest are just like, do you know how to
deal with a stream of numbers and maybe implement an algorithm or two.

------
samfriedman
Most of these seem more like data engineering questions... while it's useful
for a data scientist to be able to munge data, I'd hope that Twitter has
dedicated teams to do these kinds of tasks for them, and that their interview
for data scientists is a bit more focused on the modeling side.

------
coldcode
Doesn't this defeat the whole point of an interview, to find out what the
person knows/can do/can understand instead of reading some website that tells
them what to say?

~~~
minimaxir
I've never been interviewed with the questions presented on Glassdoor.

~~~
compsciphd
While not glassdoor in particular, I have been given interview Qs that I've
seen on Interview Q sites before.

